# Over a thousand bucks?



## mickeyc (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130882633893?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I'll bet that's white house paint.  Nice Rocket Ray though.  The one I put on here that I'm taking to Ann Arbor for sale, I'll be asking $400 for.   

Mike


----------



## rhenning (Mar 1, 2014)

The bigger question is will it sell.  I have my doubts.  Asking and selling are two different things.  Reminds me of the Budget Bicycle ads.  Roger


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 1, 2014)

Only $400 for a Rocket Ray?


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 1, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> Only $400 for a Rocket Ray?




Nah....the whole '53 ladies Panther.

Mike


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 2, 2014)

Ahh, the wide spectrum of the word "nice"! If you like spray paint maybe!


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 3, 2014)

I like Panthers. This one used to be mine. She wasn't a Panther 25 years ago, but now..she's calling. I'd like to find another two tone green one...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 4, 2014)

*two tone green panther*

Green Panthers are my favorite. Here's one my wife owns, 1953 all orig. paint and chrome.


----------

